# Spitfire mixed messaging in their products



## Farage (Jan 27, 2022)

Someone at Spitfire really needs to decide once and for all what their product message is. It’s no good using terms like ‘visceral’ and harking back to a golden period of British history when they just start using phrases like “super“ as an adverb in the product user interface. Using ‘super close” for example to describe their closest microphone setting.

What’s next Spitfire Awesome Strings?


----------



## Evans (Jan 27, 2022)

Maybe! That'd be awesome.


----------



## chillbot (Jan 27, 2022)

Evans said:


> Maybe! That'd be awesome.


Rad.


----------



## cqd (Jan 27, 2022)

Buy everything!!!


----------



## averystemmler (Jan 27, 2022)

Nifty.


----------



## storyteller (Jan 27, 2022)

Groovy.


----------



## chillbot (Jan 27, 2022)

SAS is already taken but I will add it anyway.


----------



## kvmorgan (Jan 27, 2022)

Spitfire Neato Strings.


----------



## Smikes77 (Jan 27, 2022)

chillbot said:


> SAS is already taken but I will add it anyway.



Thankfully the library isn`t called Appassionata Spitfire Strings.


----------



## chillbot (Jan 27, 2022)

Smikes77 said:


> Thankfully the library isn`t called Appassionata Spitfire Strings.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jan 27, 2022)

Sure the marketing gets silly, but it's not hard to just tune that stuff out. It's a pretty necessary skill in life, anyway.


----------



## chrisav (Jan 27, 2022)

So wait, OP just signed up to an internet message board exclusively to handcraft a complaint about Spitfire marketing? That's, dare I say quite...



_bespoke_


----------



## Paul Cardon (Jan 27, 2022)

you're soundin' kinda barney bro, for real i think spitfire is kind of the bomb and you're just like totally not locked into the vibes and it shows dude, but stay righteous and awesome. peace xx


----------



## Mikro93 (Jan 27, 2022)

Farage said:


> Someone at Spitfire really needs to decide once and for all what their product message is. It’s no good using terms like ‘visceral’ and harking back to a golden period of British history when they just start using phrases like “super“ as an adverb in the product user interface. Using ‘super close” for example to describe their closest microphone setting.
> 
> What’s next Spitfire Awesome Strings?


Hi and welcome to the forum! Feel free to go and introduce yourself in the appropriate section of the forum.


----------



## AndrewS (Jan 27, 2022)

chillbot said:


>


Always gives me a chuckle to select my track labeled SF ASS Cello when writing.


----------



## Double Helix (Jan 27, 2022)

. . . and here I was thinking that the recent (and ongoing) thread about CHESS (all caps) was Chris Hein Expressive Solo Strings


----------



## robgb (Jan 27, 2022)

chrisav said:


> So wait, OP just signed up to an internet message board exclusively to handcraft a complaint about Spitfire marketing? That's, dare I say quite...
> 
> 
> 
> _bespoke_


Yeah, he should've just shot me a private message. I'm happy to complain about their marketing.


----------



## jcrosby (Jan 27, 2022)

Totally Tubular


----------



## KEM (Jan 27, 2022)

Spitfire Dank Brass


----------



## PaulieDC (Jan 27, 2022)

You just joined, try posting something of value. Ragging on Spitfire's nomenclature... bruh, not dope. Plus we're all very excited when they release a library so good it changes the directional flow of the Nile.


----------



## creativeforge (Jan 27, 2022)

Farage said:


> Someone at Spitfire really needs to decide once and for all what their product message is. It’s no good using terms like ‘visceral’ and harking back to a golden period of British history when they just start using phrases like “super“ as an adverb in the product user interface. Using ‘super close” for example to describe their closest microphone setting.
> 
> What’s next Spitfire Awesome Strings?



Hi, welcome to VIC, 

Please feel free to share your concerns with Spitfire Audio, they love mail too.



Spitfire Audio — Contact Us



And maybe this is a better place to start on VIC: 





__





Introduce Yourself


Registered members only. Introduce yourself, let everyone know what you're doing, how long you've been doing music, etc.




vi-control.net





Hope this helps,

Andre
VIC Tech support


----------



## Trash Panda (Jan 27, 2022)

You’re not allowed to rag on Spitfire around here. The natives consider it an attack on their religion. Considering they’re cannibals, it’s a risky business committing such heresy. Good luck!


----------



## 667 (Jan 27, 2022)

You are mad they described contact mics as having a "super close" sound and they need to revamp their marketing because of this? What.


----------



## paulmatthew (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## thereus (Jan 28, 2022)

Remind me. What are we all doing here, again?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jan 28, 2022)

Farage said:


> Someone at Spitfire really needs to decide once and for all what their product message is. It’s no good using terms like ‘visceral’ and harking back to a golden period of British history when they just start using phrases like “super“ as an adverb in the product user interface. Using ‘super close” for example to describe their closest microphone setting.
> 
> What’s next Spitfire Awesome Strings?



I actually agree! Though I also can't blame anyone for using this as a springboard for mirth!

In English, super, derived from the Latin, was used as a prefix long before it became an adjective around a century and a half ago. So "super close" is not new, but "super-close" would be older.

Nevertheless, using "super" this way feels very modern, even if exclamations of "Super!" and the like are definitely period appropriate (though they may have seemed antiquated in the 1940s).

However, why say "super close" when one word would have done; such as "proximate", "abutting" or "nigh". I'd have preferred "kissing" myself.

I'm beginning to feel a bit silly now. But words matter, you bristling bundle of raucously rioting canting contrarians!!


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jan 28, 2022)

I love the fact this thread has had over 1k views, yet so few understand it enough to comment.
I'm not sure I understand it either. 👍


----------



## Noeticus (Jan 28, 2022)

In my over-the-top RP British voice... "This thread is smashingly good, super, super!"

'French kissingly close' was recently found inscribed on the microphones used by the Aztecs. You know they invented Television, right? Super, super.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## gamma-ut (Jan 28, 2022)

Alex Fraser said:


> I love the fact this thread has had over 1k views, yet so few understand it enough to comment.
> I'm not sure I understand it either. 👍


I doubt it's a lack of understanding. More...


----------



## Vlzmusic (Jan 28, 2022)

Spitfire marketing rant without "PaulThompsonexcitedtoday" joke??... lame.


----------



## Denkii (Jan 28, 2022)

thereus said:


> Remind me. What are we all doing here, again?


Waiting for the subscription announcement.


----------



## Farage (Jan 29, 2022)

Alex Fraser said:


> I love the fact this thread has had over 1k views, yet so few understand it enough to comment.
> I'm not sure I understand it either. 👍


Maybe it would be just as appropriate to label the Mic ‘Sehr’ close and add a picture of the Luftwaffe if that helps explain the messaging mismatch. Spitfire audio should at least know better its associations with history, and adopting american bastardised idioms isnt really working with that.


----------



## Farage (Jan 29, 2022)

Its a bit hyperbolic, but if an american string library called Pearl Harbour Strings was released with a ‘kamikaze mode’, you would be getting the picture.

great PR though.


----------



## gamma-ut (Jan 29, 2022)

wew lad


----------



## easyrider (Jan 29, 2022)

Spitfire Audio - Tugging at your heart strings. 😂

To the OP, we have famine , and disease and corruption and inequality and you care about what a sample developer calls its products?

🤭


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 29, 2022)

Indeed, with nations on the brink of war, famines in other parts of the world, a raging pandemic, and more minor issues going on in the world, it is about time to pay attention to Spitfire’s use of the word ‘super’. The Pearl Harbour analogy is SPOT ON. If I only could return all my SFA stuff, I’d do a Neil Young immediately and cancel them in a heartbeat. Thanks for paying attention to the stuff that really matters on the global scale of things!


----------



## RogiervG (Jan 29, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Indeed, with nations on the brink of war, famines in other parts of the world, a raging pandemic, and more minor issues going on in the world, it is about time to pay attention to Spitfire’s use of the word ‘super’. The Pearl Harbour analogy is SPOT ON. If I only could return all my SFA stuff, I’d do a Neil Young immediately and cancel them in a heartbeat. Thanks for paying attention to the stuff that really matters on the global scale of things!


Everything ok there? seem you are loosing it a bit (going overboard)


----------



## Farage (Jan 29, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Indeed, with nations on the brink of war, famines in other parts of the world, a raging pandemic, and more minor issues going on in the world, it is about time to pay attention to Spitfire’s use of the word ‘super’. The Pearl Harbour analogy is SPOT ON. If I only could return all my SFA stuff, I’d do a Neil Young immediately and cancel them in a heartbeat. Thanks for paying attention to the stuff that really matters on the global scale of things!


You’re welcome. We all have our idiosyncrasies, but maybe some consumer feedback is welcome to SFA who will not add Hitler to their product advert for the upcoming World War II Strings.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 29, 2022)

RogiervG said:


> Everything ok there? seem you are loosing it a bit (going overboard)


Why? If you want even better hyperbole I suggest reading the post below mine. Maar bedankt Rogier jongen, altijd zo bezorgd enzo - lief van je.


----------



## el-bo (Jan 29, 2022)

AndrewS said:


> Always gives me a chuckle to select my track labeled SF ASS Cello when writing.


Back when I used to own AAS (Yeah, I know) Ultra Analog (V1), it used to present in the instrument slot as 'Ultraanal'. Many a chuckle was head. I wonder if that's still the same with V2? Tempted to d'load the demo to check


----------



## Martin S (Jan 29, 2022)

Given your avatar name…. Nigel, is that you ?


----------



## el-bo (Jan 29, 2022)

chrisav said:


> So wait, OP just signed up to an internet message board exclusively to handcraft a complaint about Spitfire marketing? That's, dare I say quite..._bespoke_


But the real crime is you referring to one of the, if not the, best music-making communities on the world-wide-web, as an internet message board


----------



## chrisav (Jan 29, 2022)

el-bo said:


> But the real crime is you referring to one of the, if not the, best music-making communities on the world-wide-web, as an internet message board


Apologies for my

*ahem*



mixed messaging


----------



## Farage (Jan 29, 2022)

Martin S said:


> Given your avatar name…. Nigel, is that you ?


that would be funny, but no


----------



## Kent (Jan 29, 2022)

am I the only one who read this as:

'Spitfire mixed messaging in their products _and you'll never guess what happened next! More at 8._'


----------



## Martin S (Jan 29, 2022)

Farage said:


> that would be funny, but no


Hmm, well.. based on the nature of your comments, I could’ve sworn that was Nigel F.


----------



## SupremeFist (Jan 29, 2022)

I think they should have gone with "none more close".


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jan 29, 2022)

SupremeFist said:


> I think they should have gone with "none more close".


Surely “on the edge of touching”?


----------



## Trash Panda (Jan 29, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Surely “on the edge of touching”?


On the edge of Kontakt.


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Jan 29, 2022)

chillbot said:


> SAS is already taken but I will add it anyway.


Hey, wait! "SASSY" is trademarked!


----------

